# Auger lever won’t stay down Toro Powermax 824



## bornadam (22 d ago)

Brand new this year.

The auger lever won’t stay down. If I push on the latch underneath, I can get it to click in. But it will not engage with the lever itself.

The rod needs to turn another 1mm or so.
Thoughts?


Lever not depressed:









Auger Lever engaged while I am holding it:









after I push on the bottom to engage:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Do You Have Both Levers Down???? That Is When They Lock For One Handed OPS. Where Did You Get It. Big Box Store Or Your Hood Hardware Store?????*


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Do You Have Both Levers Down???? That Is When They Lock For One Handed OPS. Where Did You Get It. Big Box Store Or Your Hood Hardware Store?????*


Yea, both levers down…. I had to push underneath on the latch to get it to click in (last pic). Once I did that, obviously the auger lever stated down.

Bought from my local ace a few months back. I really don’t want to send it back over there for service… that will take a few weeks and it’s the middle of winter.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Get Me Some Better Pics Of The Underside of that.*


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Try spraying it with some lubricant WD-40 etc. See if that helps


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Get Me Some Better Pics Of The Underside of that.*










UNDERTAKER said:


> *Get Me Some Better Pics Of The Underside of that.*


neither lever down:









Both drive and auger levers down. While holding drive, auger will come right back up. It hasn’t latched:









if I push on the latch, catches properly. Auger lever now stays down while holding drive lever:


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

Cstanis said:


> Try spraying it with some lubricant WD-40 etc. See if that helps


I sprayed a little, will try again.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Do you have to manually push it hard to get it to engage? I would look for some interference.


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

Cstanis said:


> Do you have to manually push it hard to get it to engage? I would look for some interference.


Nah, not much. It’s like the rod needs to turn another 1mm. When I push from under to engage it, that is essentially what happens… rod turns a hair more.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Throw A Little Grease On It.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Take Some 320 Sand Paper And Polish That Cam Up.*


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

bornadam said:


> Nah, not much. It’s like the rod needs to turn another 1mm. When I push from under to engage it, that is essentially what happens… rod turns a hair more.


I would try to lubricate it and manually keep moving the rod


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Throw A Little Grease On It.*


Will report back.


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

Cstanis said:


> I would try to lubricate it and manually keep moving the rod


Will let you know.


----------



## SnowMonster (2 mo ago)

From the pics, it looks like you are pushing in the same direction that the spring is pulling. Maybe a little stronger spring? And lube as others suggested. I had a similar one handle feature on my old Craftsman. I didn’t like having to let go with both hands to stop, so I disabled the lock feature. It wasn’t safe in my opinion. But maybe a bit more spring pull would fix your machine. Good luck


----------



## SnowMonster (2 mo ago)

You might be able to install a second, weaker spring in parallel with the existing spring to get that little extra engagement force. Be sure to test it first with the engine off to make sure it releases like if should.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

This subject was discussed in the past. Maybe you can find it with the search command. As I recall, it was a very easy fix.


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

SnowMonster said:


> From the pics, it looks like you are pushing in the same direction that the spring is pulling. Maybe a little stronger spring? And lube as others suggested. I had a similar one handle feature on my old Craftsman. I didn’t like having to let go with both hands to stop, so I disabled the lock feature. It wasn’t safe in my opinion. But maybe a bit more spring pull would fix your machine. Good luck


Going to get back out today. Put a little grease on it and will see how that works. Will let everyone know.


----------



## bornadam (22 d ago)

RIT333 said:


> This subject was discussed in the past. Maybe you can find it with the search command. As I recall, it was a very easy fix.


I looked, couldn’t find this model. A ton of lever replacements, but couldn’t find a mechanical fix.
Will try the grease today and go from there.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Grease may be too thick. I would start with WD-40.


----------



## Snow Knight (Oct 11, 2015)

I see this problem a lot with some of the new Toro PowerMax's coming through. Straight out of the box and the interlock doesn't work. The problem is that the lockout nut just won't grip into the lockout cam. All the lube and grease in the world won't solve this. What I've done to fix it is remove the lockout cam and carefully grind off some of the lip. You have the be careful and make it nice and even, and you don't have to grind off a lot. Then re-install it. It should function after that, if not, you'll have to grind off a little bit more. Also, make sure that the shoulder screw that goes through the lockout nut is loose. Tighten it just enough so it makes contact with the nylon in the lock nut.
If you don't have a grinder or you don't feel comfortable doing this, you should take it to an authorized Toro dealer and have them do it.


----------

